# Diskussion zu  Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap



## kmf (15. Oktober 2007)

*Diskussion zu  Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

Tolle Bilder Thilo, Direct X 10 schaut etwas realistischer aus - wobei ich gleich einschränken muss, dass der Realismus unter DX 9 mit anderer Bildschirmhelligkeit recht nahe angepasst werden könnte/sollte - reine Speku von mir - habe keine DX 10-fähige Hardware und auch das Game Crysis noch nicht. (Gewinnspiel ahoi  ) 

So, jetzt entkräftigt mich, bzw. macht mich platt oder zu einem potentiellen DX 10-Anhänger. :p


----------



## Piy (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu  Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

ich hab heut das erste mal world in conflict gezockt.... 
fazit: WOW
wer sowas auf grafik "mittel" spielt, der glaub nicht, dass es auch "hoch" und "sehr hoch" gibt ^^
da braucht man kein dx10 oder 10.1    mit dx9 is die grafik voll hammer genug xD jedenfalls genug, um es auf meinem pc auf "hoch" fast unspielbar zu machen. liegt an der 8800gts320, mit der 649 hat man doppelte frames... krank aber wahr xD


----------



## squall (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu  Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

Na ich wollte meine X1900Xt verkloppen und mir 2 x 2600 XT Crossfire holen für UT III ! Lohnt sich da der Aufwand oder sollte ich da das Game in DX 9 weiterzocken, es läuft dort flott in 12x10 usw ..., was meint ihr ?


----------



## kmf (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu  Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*



squall schrieb:


> Na ich wollte meine X1900Xt verkloppen und mir 2 x 2600 XT Crossfire holen für UT III ! Lohnt sich da der Aufwand oder sollte ich da das Game in DX 9 weiterzocken, es läuft dort flott in 12x10 usw ..., was meint ihr ?


Meine Meinung: Im Moment ist das bessere Bild durch DX10 einfach noch zu spärlich. Ok, wobei ich es nicht weiß, was Tim Sweeny in seiner Engine gezaubert hat und wie sich dort die DX10 Features präsentieren werden. Aber selbst wenn das Aussehen unter DX10 bombastisch werden sollte, wirst du mit 2 2600er auf die Schnauze fallen. Die Kraft deren 2 Herzen wird nicht ausreichen, um das Game mit allen Qualitätsdedails darstellen zu können. Midrange CF ist was zum Experimentieren aber nicht zum Zocken in Bildquali erster Kajüte. Kauf dir lieber eine billige 1900 CF Edition dazu, dann kannst du das Game wenigstens unter DX9 in höchster Qualität zocken.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu  Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

DX10 hat auch einfach keine großen optischen Effekte. Das ist nicht wie bei Dx8 und Dx9, wo durch dynamische Beleuchtung und HDR z.B. die Spiele plötzlich viel "echter" aussahen. Dx10 sorgt vielemehr dafür, das insgesamt alles runder läuft, mehr drin ist mit den Grafikkarten, das so Sachen wie HDR und Filtering gleichzeitig gehen, und das Wasser, Rauch etc. noch etwas natürlicher gehen. Es sind einfach Effekte drin, die unter DX9 eher die Ausnahme waren, z.B. bei Crysis displacement mapping (das ging auch unter doom3 afaik, per Shadermod), HDR Lighting (hatte Farcry quasi auch in einer Art "Betaversion", oder auch HL2 ab Lost Coast). Motion Blur und Hintergrundunschärfe (geht beides sicher auch mit Dx9 nur halt evtl. aufwendiger).
usw.
Dx10 macht aus einem PC quasi eine Nextgen-Konsole. Hoch aufgelösts bild, schöne Effekte bei akzeptabler Framezahl.


----------



## core (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Diskussion zu  Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

hat jemand von euch schonmal die Crysis BETA gezockt


----------

